# Pay as you go Internet?



## raffes1960 (May 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is a simple way of having a pay as you go Internet solution installed in your house in Portugal?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The three main operators (Meo, Vodafone and NOS) each have an option. However the use is limited to a few Gigabytes per month which makes the service pretty useless for anything other than asking the occasional question on a forum and checking email.

All of the bundles that are any use for IPTV or Gaming require a contract - normally for 2 years.


----------



## raffes1960 (May 11, 2016)

Many thanks. Not a lot of options then.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a no-contract 4G service from Vodafone for which I pay 25.99€ per month and I receive 100 Gigabytes per month which I have never exceeded despite constant connection to the internet.


----------



## Kingfibber (Mar 23, 2013)

If you are in an area of decent 4G reception, you will be able to purchase a payg sim from vodaphone that you can top up as you need. See

http://www.vodafone.pt/main/Particu...arios/internet-no-pc-ou-tablet-pre-pagos.html

You may have to top up every 3 - 6 months.

You can use a mifi device or there are now 4G routers with sim slots available.

http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/cat-4691_TL-MR6400.html

hope this helps?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Kingfibber (Mar 23, 2013)

I purchased a 1y contract for unlimited 4G data with Vodaphone last week, which sets me back €25 pm.
I was able to stream TV no problem. 
Having had payg for the last 3 years, it was a relief to switch to always on, even on a 1 year contract.
Much easier, much more convenient. PAYG was always hassle......

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Em2cv (Sep 14, 2014)

It would depend on how much you would be using the Internet, we have a holiday home, and we bought an unlocked sim router in the UK, and we buy data only SIM card when we are there, from whoever is offering the best deal, we just paid €10 for 10 days of unlimited access from Nos, though only any good for occasional use.

it creates a 4g hotspot in the house which supports multiple devices.


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Solution I've found is with Vodafone but others offer similar. Just get a mifi router (it's a mobile dongle) with a non contract SIM card included. We get unlimited data downloads (and it is truly unlimited) for €36 per month. It would be €5 less pm if we contracted to 12 months. When we leave we get them to turn it off. When we arrive we ask them to turn it on. We ask/tell them at the Vodafone shop in the airport but you can call them, or go into any shop. 

We then only get billed for what we use, so it turns out very cheap. Unlimited data when we're there and nothing for when we're not. Works out brilliantly. Probably is no good for streaming films via a tv, but for Internet use on phones /computing/ iPads etc it's brill. And allows up to 5 gadgets at once. And has 5-6 hr battery life too, so gig to beach / golf courses you just take it with you and have wifi constantly.


----------

